# Heading to cawatba



## ajett1114 (Feb 27, 2015)

decided to hop on the turnpike and head up to Catawba . Anyone out there today?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ajett1114 said:


> decided to hop on the turnpike and head up to Catawba . Any out there today?


give us report,how many cars in parking lot.
I think you will find at least 100 cars in parking lot.
any body driving fourweelers out ?

thanks snag


----------



## ajett1114 (Feb 27, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> give us report,how many cars in parking lot.
> I think you will find at least 100 cars in parking lot.
> any body driving fourweelers out ?
> 
> thanks snag


I definitely will. Will be it on the ice in about an hour or so.


----------



## ajett1114 (Feb 27, 2015)

Def sleds and 4 wheelers out. We are about a mile out and it is 6-8 inches of ices. Lots of people out.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ice report planning on going in the morning were you able to find any shiners?


----------



## ajett1114 (Feb 27, 2015)

Only caught one today. Talked to a few guys and they had about the same luck. We only marked one or two. Definitely will go out in the quad next time. We got some minnows at the bayview bait store, everywhere was closed. Might head back up this weekend.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought Bays Edge was open herbs was closed and Rickards was closed with a for sale sign up there not sure of the future there


----------



## ajett1114 (Feb 27, 2015)

Herbs was closed supposedly out of minnows till Thursday and per their sight rickards will open Friday.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet good news on Rickards I would of thought he would be leaving a lot of money on the table not opening up


----------



## triton022 (Oct 5, 2014)

ajett1114 said:


> Def sleds and 4 wheelers out. We are about a mile out and it is 6-8 inches of ices. Lots of people out.


What are the Ohio laws regarding four wheelers on the ice ? Do I need a sticker like Michigan ?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes , you need a sticker or plate . You don't really need it for on the ice , but it's required for using your machine on State parks . So you'll get checked at Catawba , or crane creek once you hit land . On the ice I've never been checked , but coming back on to land I have been.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't own any kind of vehicle for ice travel...how far out does one have to walk to get into some perch/walleye from Catawba? Thanks for the info!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

adamrichard said:


> I don't own any kind of vehicle for ice travel...how far out does one have to walk to get into some perch/walleye from Catawba? Thanks for the info!


 You can be as close as 1/2 mile and catch fish. 15-20 minute walk and you can be on fish. I'm planning on walking out of Catawba tomorrow for my first trip of the year, unless I see someone report ice issues...


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It's possible to get fish within a mile from shore, but there are no guarantees. If your lucky enough to be there at the right time, good on you.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

has anyone heard how the ice is west around the reefs, can we get on from anywhere besides Catawba?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Carpn said:


> Yes , you need a sticker or plate . You don't really need it for on the ice , but it's required for using your machine on State parks . So you'll get checked at Catawba , or crane creek once you hit land . On the ice I've never been checked , but coming back on to land I have been.


 your on state property when on the ice!! Must be registered!


----------



## triton022 (Oct 5, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Yes , you need a sticker or plate . You don't really need it for on the ice , but it's required for using your machine on State parks . So you'll get checked at Catawba , or crane creek once you hit land . On the ice I've never been checked , but coming back on to land I have been.


Thank You. Can this sticker be bought at a bait/tackle shop like Michigan or does it require a trip to the BMV ?


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

triton022 said:


> Thank You. Can this sticker be bought at a bait/tackle shop like Michigan or does it require a trip to the BMV ?


Bmv trip


----------



## Rifraft (Jan 10, 2015)

If your from Michigan, to my knowledge Ohio honors Michigan o r v stickers.i have never had an issue.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Rifraft said:


> If your from Michigan, to my knowledge Ohio honors Michigan o r v stickers.i have never had an issue.


Yes , if you have a MI sticker or plate I think you are good .


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I’m pretty certain that the lake falls under army corps of engineers. I DO have a license plate on my 4 wheeler but I don’t believe it is necessary if coming from private property


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man, all these reports have me chomping at the bit to get out there!

I have a couple questions about the ice thus far:

-How's the snow cover?

-Is it "locked in" yet, or is there still a possibility of becoming a floating island?

I have a sled, but will most likely be walking the first trip (possibly this weekend?), so if there's a ton of snow, I might reconsider!


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

whjr15 said:


> Man, all these reports have me chomping at the bit to get out there!
> 
> I have a couple questions about the ice thus far:
> 
> ...


. 

I was out yesterday. And not alot of snow yet but from what I'm seeing with all the boats and ice breakers moving around today and the nasty south winds it could possibly be floating at anytime.


----------



## triton022 (Oct 5, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Yes , if you have a MI sticker or plate I think you are good .


From Indiana, and no I don't have a Michigan sticker. I've never used a machine for ice fishing before.


----------



## raybones76 (Jan 9, 2015)

no sticker needed been there done that


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

triton022 said:


> From Indiana, and no I don't have a Michigan sticker. I've never used a machine for ice fishing before.


when is 6" ice on lake erie.
the boat trafic should be closed, from Catawba to West Sister.
you can do your shiping with trucks.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

HappySnag said:


> when is 6" ice on lake erie.
> the boat trafic should be closed, from Catawba to West Sister.
> you can do your shiping with trucks.


Yes. wouldn't that be awesome. With all the internet information out there I always use my best judgement on Erie. Wind direction sat. Images boat traffic. And today is to sketchy for me


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

What's everyone's thoughts on tomorrow? Weather.com says 10-20SW and iWindsurf is showing 15-20mph SW


----------



## 1 Brutus (Jul 27, 2007)

I thought about using an old $300 garden tractor with the mower deck removed, and chains on the rear tires for traction, to pull a sled out with gear. Anyone see any issues or perceived shortcomings with this approach? I'm thinking it might do the job for low cost vs 4 wheeler. I have a diesel Kubota RTV 900 but would never risk losing it to the bottom of Erie.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I've seen more than one out in previous years, it's better than walking. Just do the proper planning, if you can think of it, it's probably been tried.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

1 Brutus said:


> I thought about using an old $300 garden tractor with the mower deck removed, and chains on the rear tires for traction, to pull a sled out with gear. Anyone see any issues or perceived shortcomings with this approach? I'm thinking it might do the job for low cost vs 4 wheeler. I have a diesel Kubota RTV 900 but would never risk losing it to the bottom of Erie.


I have seen about everything out there on the ice including lawn mowers! A few years back I even saw an aluminum boat with an outboard. Instead of a prop he had a saw blade rigged up.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

ditchdigger said:


> I have seen about everything out there on the ice including lawn mowers! A few years back I even saw an aluminum boat with an outboard. Instead of a prop he had a saw blade rigged up.


I was just gonna mention that guy! Pretty crazy, but hell, it worked... he was scootin' pretty good too!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Ice Scratchers...pretty neat contraptions. 

Be safe guys..W/SW @ 20mph...ugh.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

RStock521 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on tomorrow? Weather.com says 10-20SW and iWindsurf is showing 15-20mph SW


I never go out with a S or Sw wind. The lastest sat pic does not look good!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I visual all that today from shore^^^^^. Im staying off tomorrow and if anyone goes off catawba tomorrow all I can say is good luck. That is my advise. A lot of danger looming out there right now with any winds.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm sitting tomorrow out. Not worth the risk.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

island troller said:


> I visual all that today from shore^^^^^. Im staying off tomorrow and if anyone goes off catawba tomorrow all I can say is good luck. That is my advise. A lot of danger looming out there right now with any winds.


Ahhh the voice of wisdom


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I was told by ODNR plate - stkr only needed while on state park property not on the ice.giving tickets for no plate was a secondary concern since 99% were only driving across prop for access to lake not actually using park property for recreation purpose, could be a mood thing if acting a fool


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

So the forecast shows winds switching to the NW Wednesday night. Does that mean Thursday should be OK?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on tomorrow? Weather.com says 10-20SW and iWindsurf is showing 15-20mph SW


Got caught out there several years ago when a stiff wind from the s-sw kicked up. Opened up a pressure break that was 6-8" we'd crossed earlier in the morning to 7-8'. Lots of people had to figure a way to negotiate that, me, my wife & father-in-law included. Was fortunate to have a well constructed plywood 2 man shanty that was long and buoyant enough to act as a major stepping stone. I however had to jump that opening on a Honda Big Red 3 wheeler. By no means do I brag about this in anyway, just thankful to be able to caution others. We also witnessed a group of guys barely make it across that same opening in a full sized van before we made it across. Please be careful out there, no fish is worth a human life.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Got caught out there several years ago when a stiff wind from the s-sw kicked up. Opened up a pressure break that was 6-8" we'd crossed earlier in the morning to 7-8'. Lots of people had to figure a way to negotiate that, me, my wife & father-in-law included. Was fortunate to have a well constructed plywood 2 man shanty that was long and buoyant enough to act as a major stepping stone. I however had to jump that opening on a Honda Big Red 3 wheeler. By no means do I brag about this in anyway, just thankful to be able to caution others. We also witnessed a group of guys barely make it across that same opening in a full sized van before we made it across. Please be careful out there, no fish is worth a human life.


 Yeah, I posted a few posts above that we're not going. Too risky for me. We'll see what the weekend holds...


----------



## Eco (Dec 7, 2014)

ditchdigger said:


> I have seen about everything out there on the ice including lawn mowers! A few years back I even saw an aluminum boat with an outboard. Instead of a prop he had a saw blade rigged up.


That’s called a scratcher rig... probably a guy from Michigan, he’s on Michigan sportsman and his avitar name is scratcher with a picture of the small boat on the ice


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

odell daniel said:


> has anyone heard how the ice is west around the reefs, can we get on from anywhere besides Catawba?


The south wind blowed the ice off the shore at in that area today so if you try to go out there just know if it looks like there's good ice won't be able to walk on it it would be unsafe


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Robarge123 said:


> The south wind blowed the ice off the shore at in that area today so if you try to go out there just know if it looks like there's good ice won't be able to walk on it it would be unsafe


can you be more specific,
when it open ?
where it open ?
how far from shore and where is gap and how big ?


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

HappySnag said:


> when is 6" ice on lake erie.
> the boat trafic should be closed, from Catawba to West Sister.
> you can do your shiping with trucks.


CG Morro Bay – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway – ETA unknown
Tug boat Nebraska – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway – ETA unknown
Freighter Great Nebraska – Destination Alpena, MI – Underway and ETA is 2 Jan 2018
Freighter Manitoulin – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway and ETA is 3 Jan 2018


HappySnag said:


> can you be more specific,
> when it open ?
> where it open ?
> how far from shore and where is gap and how big ?





HappySnag said:


> can you be more specific,
> when it open ?
> where it open ?
> how far from shore and where is gap and how big ?


I have family that live on Reno Beach at Metzger's Marsh and they said about a hundred yards out the Ice broke off and moved out off the lake I am from Columbus oh I'm sorry I can't give you a whole lot of information but there's other men on here in different post that have a lot more information you might want to check that out today later on. I know there's a hard south-southwest win today so I'm not sure how much of a more of its going to open up


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Robarge123 said:


> CG Morro Bay – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway – ETA unknown
> Tug boat Nebraska – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway – ETA unknown
> Freighter Great Nebraska – Destination Alpena, MI – Underway and ETA is 2 Jan 2018
> Freighter Manitoulin – Destination Toledo, OH – Underway and ETA is 3 Jan 2018
> ...


that area is used later in ice season.
the first good ice is Catawba.


----------



## 1hasyourlures (Oct 13, 2017)

HappySnag said:


> that area is used later in ice season.
> the first good ice is Catawba.


Ice heard it they were catching up there. Perch in about 8 foot of water and the walleye were not too much further out maybe a mile I'll be leaving to go up there soon probably tonight anyway be safe out there man


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Robarge123 said:


> Ice heard it they were catching up there. Perch in about 8 foot of water and the walleye were not too much further out maybe a mile I'll be leaving to go up there soon probably tonight anyway be safe out there man


4 years back I went to test Catawba.on the web report,catawba is no good.i went to check that out and it was perfect,i started fishing for 2 weeks and on the web ,steel report coming,catawba is no good.
I estimate from report and then I go check that for myself and I make decision if it is good to go fishing.


----------



## finadict (Jan 17, 2011)

1 Brutus said:


> I thought about using an old $300 garden tractor with the mower deck removed, and chains on the rear tires for traction, to pull a sled out with gear. Anyone see any issues or perceived shortcomings with this approach? I'm thinking it might do the job for low cost vs 4 wheeler. I have a diesel Kubota RTV 900 but would never risk losing it to the bottom of Erie.


I have seen 2 x with chains in back and just wheels up front on the beaten path (may have been the same guy w/ a John Deer) and saw one on the web with skis up front and seems to be a good idea but never saw one of those in person. I have a quad but thought about this too as the weight and dollar factor. You may want to check how it cranks in freezing temps. Mine did not turn over at - 5 but is ok at + 10 w/ 10W 30. Think about a thinner weight. 0W 30 and a propane torch incase you are in a pinch and need to heat the pan.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I like fishing as much as the next guy and more than most, and have been ice fishing many times in my younger years when it was a simpler project, but at my advanced age  it seems like a lot of expense, risk, and effort just to get to the area and out of the parking lot to get out on the lake for a short and hazardous season ... ATV / snowmobile, trailer, flotation suit, emergency gear, back-ups for your emergency gear, shanty, auger, sled, heaters and fuel, deal with the weather which includes trying to find your way back in 3' visibility when the front moves in and it starts to snow and you can't tell North from East... as has been mentioned, there's no fish worth risking your life for, even a 10# sheephead  saw a pict on here today showing a moderately large crack off Catawba that could easily turn into an uncrossable chasm with a bit of wind from the wrong direction like we had today ... not sure but I think the Coast Guard may charge popular prices for rescuing folks from an iceberg for being stupid and you don't get to bring any of your gear home with you, I hear the western basin is a gold mine for tons of equipment left behind ... good luck and safe fishing to all who make the effort, I understand that the ice may help the spawn but I'll wait until March ...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

We were out on airboat crossed ice avrg 10 inch,SW wind blew the ice out we came in across open water and watching choppers haul fisherman at crane creek


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

floater99 said:


> We were out on airboat crossed ice avrg 10 inch,SW wind blew the ice out we came in across open water and watching choppers haul fisherman at crane creek


like I mentioned, a lot of expense and risk, not many airboats around here, bet that was an expensive chopper ride for those folks, lifting off and watching their thousands of $$ of gear left behind ...


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

floater99 said:


> We were out on airboat crossed ice avrg 10 inch,SW wind blew the ice out we came in across open water and watching choppers haul fisherman at crane creek



Was this today?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Besafe this weekend guys, not worth it


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

baitguy said:


> not sure but I think the Coast Guard may charge popular prices for rescuing folks from an iceberg for being stupid and you don't get to bring any of your gear home with you, I


This has been discussed before the coast guard does not charge for rescues even for stupidity but you will not be bringing your gear with you .


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> This has been discussed before the coast guard does not charge for rescues even for stupidity but you will not be bringing your gear with you .


 At 64, I have invested a lot of time on Erie hard/soft water...most would probably call me a whimp, I don't partake in big waves or "iffy" ice conditions.never had to be rescued "yet". But a BIL and I did witness an ice shift a few years back just 1mi west of the dock at Catawba. One of the good ice years. Bluebird day, mild SW breeze, no chance of the ice drifting "away" from Catawba Right...? We had only been fishing a short while in my shanty, when we heard/felt a shudder. Looking out the door we saw the 12" ice between us and the dock rising/folding at a pressure fracture and realized we were on the move.
Jumped out of the shanty and realized real quick that the entire 12" ice sheet that we were on was moving in towards the dock and being forced under the land locked ice ( Ice Sheet Subduction). Pretty quickly...! we gathered gear, and started to move closer to the impact/ground zero area with great caution, very surreal moment....we had no clue what to do, but soon realized we had to keep moving the opposite way.... west away from the folding ice about as fast as we could move on foot.
A couple snowmobiles came up from out west, also wanting to get back to the dock...they gunned it and first one jumped the folding sheets of ice, second one bogged down....ice growling and trying to eat the machine... first rider came back and helped #2 yank his machine out of the impending doom... Now it was our turn to try and jump the grinding ice with our gear/shanty....
All you could do was pick a less spooky looking section and take a leap of faith....we both made it across, but I lost some of my gear.... we scrambled back to the dock, and we both kissed the cold steel frame as we passed....Lesson learned....never fish on Erie ice if the wind is blowing any direction over 10mph or you better be prepared to appear on the 6pm news... AH2


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Matt63 said:


> This has been discussed before the coast guard does not charge for rescues even for stupidity but you will not be bringing your gear with you .


The ice pirates probably have it all off the ice by now.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Wind is headed nw today 15 to 25 and nw tomorrow 10 to 20. Enough for me to cancel my plans. I like the NW wind to push things together but don't like the velocity. Gonna wait til things settle down hopefully Sat if not Sunday. As I get older I get wiser...lol...be safe those venturing out. Pistol


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Pistols Charters said:


> Wind is headed nw today 15 to 25 and nw tomorrow 10 to 20. Enough for me to cancel my plans. I like the NW wind to push things together but don't like the velocity. Gonna wait til things settle down hopefully Sat if not Sunday. As I get older I get wiser...lol...be safe those venturing out. Pistol


Well said Pistol! I don't need to be the first anymore !


----------



## eyechasin (Oct 2, 2017)

ditchdigger said:


> I have seen about everything out there on the ice including lawn mowers! A few years back I even saw an aluminum boat with an outboard. Instead of a prop he had a saw blade rigged up.


Go to my buddies YouTube video and see it! Type in "insane ice fishing"


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Pistols Charters said:


> Wind is headed nw today 15 to 25 and nw tomorrow 10 to 20. Enough for me to cancel my plans. I like the NW wind to push things together but don't like the velocity. Gonna wait til things settle down hopefully Sat if not Sunday. As I get older I get wiser...lol...be safe those venturing out. Pistol


Yes we all are getting wiser with age. Funny how that works. I was thinking the same thing Rich.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

A bit too risky for me right now. Think I’ll head to mosquito this weekend. Good luck and be careful out there


----------



## martman19 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fishtracker1 said:


> I've seen more than one out in previous years, it's better than walking. Just do the proper planning, if you can think of it, it's probably been tried.











When the last thing you want to do is walk to your ice fishing holes!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

martman19 said:


> When the last thing you want to do is walk to your ice fishing holes!


I just don’t hate ‘em that bad


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

martman19 said:


> When the last thing you want to do is walk to your ice fishing holes!


He needs to learn how to drive with one hand and spud with the other. Then I would be impressed.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sure would be nice to have a forum where people shared ice conditions and fish reports. Rants and raves need to go elsewhere.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ice conditions shouldn't be here. Just fish reports. It said Lake Erie fish reports on top.


----------

